# Please. what type of surface or trellis does a Honeysuckle need to climb?



## jaes (Nov 18, 2007)

In the past, with sucess, I have constructed the following type of trellis for climbing roses: I would get three 2" X 8" X 12'. I would bury the ends of each 2X8 into the groumd (below frost line)--- and let aprox 9' of the 2X8s stick straight-up vertically so the front and back edges would face in the same direction---The two outside 2x8s would be 48" apart, the 3rd 2x8 is placed equal distance between the two outside 2x8s. Then, I would attach a 4'X8' lattice panel to the three edges of the 2x8s (call it the backside). On the frontside, I would place 1"X2"s horizontally, starting at about 2' off the ground and cointinuing up the structure at 30" intervals. The 7 1/2" (width of a 2X8) space between the lattice and the 1x2s gave the climbing roses something easy to climb on/between. QUESTION: For a vine plant like a "Hall's Honeysuckle," can I just supply the 4'X8' lattice panel? I am attaching the lattice panel to the side of a porch ---I don't want to go through the trouble of 2X8 and 1x2s if this vine won't need it in order to climb. I would appreciate any help/opinions. ---Jaes.


----------



## infantrymama (May 24, 2008)

*honeysuckles aren't heavy*

Your idea should work just fine. In our neighborhood, I've seen honeysuckle just propped to climb around lamp posts. Honeysuckle isn't heavy like a climbing Hydrengia or Wysteria that get real woody and heavy. 

If you're growing around your deck you'll love the sweet aroma. Just remember so will butterflies, humming birds and bees.

I envy you... we have a postage stamp deck that needs replacing so no planting going on around mine. bummer.

Enjoy!


----------

